# Probleme mit Archiven tar/tar.gz beim versenden über FTP



## lukelukeluke (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe 2 Server:
*- SUSE Linux 9.0 professional
- RedHat 9.0 Professional*
Der Suse ist mein Webserver. Dort kompressiere ich viele Dateien (mails, ftp-files, mysql-Datenbanken), mach verschiedene Archive draus (.tar.bz, .tbz, ...), und pack die Archive alle zusammen in 1 Archiv (.tar).
Dieses Archiv kann ich auf dem Suse Server ohne Probleme entpacken und die Dateien einzeln ansehen.
Wenn ich es aber per FTP (der Commandline- standard FTP Client) auf den RedHat Server schicke, kann ich es dort nicht öffnen/entpacken. Der zeigt dann einen Fehler:

```
39197:/test # tar -xf backup-051021.tar
tar: Skipping to next header
tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```
Ich dachte das dies am RedHat Server liegt. Ich habe es also per FTP nochmals darauf kopiert und gleich wieder zurück. Wenn ich das mache, ist auf dem SUSE Server das gleiche Problem vorhanden.
Kann es sein, dass die FTP-Übermittlung das File beschädigt und es nachher nicht mehr geöffnet / entpackt werden kann?
Vielen Dank!
Gruss, luke


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

> tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers


obsolescent heißt so was wie veraltet.
(Also ist deine SuSE-tar-Version zu alt für RedHat!)
SuSE 9.0 ist auch schon etwas alt. Wenn du Zeit und mind. DSL 1000 hast, kannst du dir auch SuSE 10 ziehen.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Mit welchen Programm hast du das denn transferiert? (/edit: Ok, vergiss diese Frage, haste schon geschrieben.  :-() Hast du auch daran gedacht in den binary transfer mode zu schalten (befehl "binary")?

Gruß


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

Prog? Opera 8.1 
Ob es da einen binary Mode gibt...
Ich habe vom http-Linux-Server hier in Darmstadt die ersten 4 CD-Images gezogen und
das Letzte sonstwoher


----------



## deepthroat (21. Oktober 2005)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Prog? Opera 8.1
> Ob es da einen binary Mode gibt...
> Ich habe vom http-Linux-Server hier in Darmstadt die ersten 4 CD-Images gezogen und
> das Letzte sonstwoher


@Aiju: Ich hab nich mit dir gesprochen    (hatte dein Posting noch gar nicht gesehen als ich auf Antworten gedrückt habe...)

Gruß


----------



## Aiju (21. Oktober 2005)

Uups! Hab dich verwechselt.


----------



## lukelukeluke (21. Oktober 2005)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (befehl "binary")


Oh Wunder!
Musste nur den Befehl binary mitgeben, nun läufts super.
Vielen Dank!


----------

